# Ibook



## Nelson Gagné (14 Février 2016)

Bonsoir

je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un ibook G4.

Je me demande si je peux util;iser les solutions de virtualisation style Paralles.

Merci


----------



## melaure (15 Février 2016)

Hé non, tu ne peux pas. Parallels (tout comme Fusion de VMWare et VirtualBox) sont des solutions de virtualisation sur processeur x86 (Intel sur Mac et PC, ou AMD sur PC).

Tu ne peux pas les utiliser sur PowerPC. Sur PowerPC, on utilisait des émulateurs x86, comme VirtualPC qui convertissent le code x86 en code PowerPC. Ca fonctionne mais il y a une grosse perte de performance, tu es à 1/4 du PC équivalent. Par exemple mon Titanium G4/550 Mhz me donnait environ un Pentium à 75/90 Mhz.


----------

